# What's your favorite alcoholic drink?



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

My favourites are baileys, rum, whiskey & cider. As for the specifics, I've only ever had Wild Turkey for whiskey, a few different rums- spiced rum W/cola, Malibu white rum in pina colada, rum with lime and ginger. Cider, I like Apple, pear and blackberry. I don't like the dry ciders, prefer the softer ones.

I hate all beer. Don't like any ales or stouts I've tried.

I like some wines but I'm not "into" wine. But I'll still go wine tasting etc if I get invited. I like pinot noir, Sauvignon blanc, riesling (normal _not_ dessert), grenache, GSM blend. There's a few others I've tasted and liked but do not remember what they were called unfortunately.

I'm not a fan of chardonnay or shiraz though.

Now I know wine tastes quite different from the fruit itself, but grapes aren't my favourite fruit. They're OK but nothing amazing. So maybe that's why I've never really been into wine.


----------



## Jackp (Jun 10, 2021)

Whisky, for sure. After a hard workday, a glass of whiskey gives my heart a boost and many other health benefits. Moreover, ten years ago, when I started to take my life in control, I began to study a lot about investments. As a result, I invest in many things, as real estate, a little in cryptocurrencies, and 5% in collectible whiskey. By the way, if you are wondering what is the best whisky to invest in 2021, my answer would be the Macallan whisky. This collection of 33 bottles has been valued at between £57,000 – £72,000 In Great Britain. Does it interest someone?


----------

